# E-Commerce Hosting Sites?



## Triquetra (Feb 17, 2014)

I am looking for a good e-commerce site to host my business.  

Right now I have  wix but realize after several customers saying it takes too long to  load, I experienced that myself today. 

 I have my own domain name so  just need the other goodies - cart, site hosting, etc to go with it.  I pay about $20 a month for wix so would like to keep it in that range (or better yet less) if I could.  I have etsy but frankly made no sales there.  

Any good suggestions?  Thanks


----------



## FGOriold (Feb 17, 2014)

I just opened a website with shopfiy about a week ago ($29/month - less if you pay yearly).  I switched from one with 3Dcart which was a bit more expensive and much harder to maintain.
Pros:
 - Easy to use
 - built in credit card processing (you do not need your own merchant account/gateway but if you have one you could use it if it is one that is supported)
 - Paypal
 - Clean templates, many to choose from
 - Built in analytics with conversion data.  You can see how many people visit per day/week/month, etc.  When items get placed in the cart, when someone reaches checkout, etc.
 - App for ipad and iphone
 - The app syncs with your shop so you can process transactions from the app.  As soon as I downloaded the app to my ipad and logged in, I was offered a free card read to process credit card transactions (it is on its way right now)
 - Huge app store to integrate to your website.  Some of the apps are created by shopify, most are created by 3rd parties.  I installed the free facebook one, so I have my shopify on my facebook page too.  There are lots of shipping apps too - I chose "shipping easy" because it is free for up to 50 orders per month and offers the commercial rates.
 - Integrated blog

Cons:
 - Cannot upload a CVS file created by Etsy or elsewhere.... but I found someone from Fiverr that converted my Etsy CVS into the shopify CVS format for a quick and easy upload.  Then I was able to modify each listing from there.  Best $5 I spent in a long time.
 - Wish they had their own integrated shipping like Etsy does without having to use and pay for a 3rd party.  Right now, the "Shipping Easy" is free, but if I get to over 50 transactions a month, I will have to pay or use a different shipping label provider.

Since I have been only live a week and waiting on that first sale, the above is all I can offer.


----------



## SudsyPM (Feb 17, 2014)

I just switched to Weebly ($29 per month) I was using BlueHost but the Ecom way too basic and a pain adding carts to.  I like this much better. Waiting to see what customers think when I relaunch


----------



## Crombie (Jun 11, 2014)

*E-commerce hosting sites*

I love squarespace.com.  For $16.00 a month you can list 20 products, for $24.00 unlimited.  It has a nice shopping cart feature, tracks inventory, calcaulates state sales tax and has clean nice looking templates.  

You are welcome to look at my squarespace website and I'll be glad to answer any questions:

sadiesmissionsoaps.com


----------



## jenneelk (Jun 11, 2014)

I posted on another post about wahmshoppes. I've had 2 businesses with them and 4 pages over the last 6.5 years. $13 a month, no limit on items, no bandwidth charge, streamlined IMO but I'm used to it now after so long, nice helpful forum, easy to use. Integrated payments for CC (we use authorize.net) and paypal, shipping is easy, wholesale locked pricing (per my request last year 
It used to be $8 but Tony has really worked to add more features and only went up to $13. Still the best bang for the buck I've found. 
It doesn't have any phone support but Tony is good about helping and lots of people on the forum. 
You need someone to help he your design started unless you're familiar with carts, and there are several designers on the forum. I've used several myself over the years.

Sudsy.. Not sure how I noticed,
But see you're in Orangevale.. I'm near Rancho Murieta.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 1, 2021)

@CholeBur, I've been here since 2015 and I don't even recognize any of these names. You'd be better off starting a new thread.

Oh, and please introduce yourself in the Intro thread. We'd love to get to know you.


----------



## Bar Blender's (Mar 10, 2021)

Triquetra said:


> I am looking for a good e-commerce site to host my business.
> 
> Right now I have  wix but realize after several customers saying it takes too long to  load, I experienced that myself today.
> 
> ...


Drupple, open cart


----------

